
The Very First List of HTML Tags - tzury
http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/MarkUp/Tags.html
======
tzury
And this is the very first page of the Internet --

[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html)

~~~
LarryDarrell
Loads pretty fast.

